

Heyzap (YC 09) raises $3M round for social game platform expansion - immad
http://games.venturebeat.com/2010/06/23/heyzap-raises-3m-round-for-social-game-platform-expansion/

======
immad
We are hiring (not just spending all the money on Ferraris).

Engineers and BD welcome. <http://www.heyzap.com/jobs>, or email us at
jobs@heyzap.com

~~~
dchs
"Not just"? Awesome!

~~~
joshu
as an angel in heyzap, i'd like to drive the ferraris, plz.

------
sachinag
I'm astonished these guys haven't raised more and sooner. I think they're a
huge thunder lizard that will absolutely be one of the big, ubiquitous
companies through this decade.

------
jamiequint
Congrats Jude and Immad :)

------
judegomila
Join us!

------
exaakax
Awesome news! I agree with the comments below, Jude and Immad have solid plans
and brains, go Heyzap!

------
cangrande
Congrats guys!

